# pulsating abdomen



## kevinr (Dec 1, 2006)

Today i noticed the abdomen on my mantis was pulsating, as though he was breathing. What does this mean? I noticed a similar thing on one of the crickets I put in his enclosure, and that moulted, so could I take this as an indication of my manyid preparing to moult?


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2006)

It is not an indication of moulting. Insects draw air into holes called spiracles in order to breathe. Thats what the pulsating is for. They are always doing it.


----------



## kevinr (Dec 1, 2006)

cheers Rick  I'd never noticed it before, it was a little strange to see


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2006)

Usually you can barely tell they're doing it but if they get excited or something the pulsating increases.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 1, 2006)

I noticed that with my Mantis Religiosa, it'd get moving like crazy especially when she'd eat. I didnt know what it was at first I just figured that was her digesting or something lol.


----------

